# newby info??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband sent this to me last night and said I should put it on here? Dunno if its already been posted and from a quick glance it doesnt look very optimistic, but here you go, from Mr. jojo:

http://www.eyeonspain.com/spain-magazine/myths-life-spain.aspx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Havng had a read thru it, I agree with most of it, I still dont wanna go back to the UK tho

Jo xx


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

some good points on the article but some stuff totally disagree with. There is an asumption that everyone lives in Marbella. Prices and many more things vary depending in which part you live.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I think as always there has to be a balance ... and we rarely have a balanced article to talk about ..... for me Spain is like everywhere else in the World .... good, bad, and something inbetween ... it all depends on which street, town, City or province you live in.

I think the best part of the article for me really is the fact that it may encourage people considering coming over to live - to do plenty of research - and not make assumptions of how fab it would be to live here based on a previous holiday or because they saw it on TV.....in the same way I wuoldnt have moved from one town in the UK to another just because it looked lovely on a day out ! 

Sue x


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I think as always there has to be a balance ... and we rarely have a balanced article to talk about ..... for me Spain is like everywhere else in the World .... good, bad, and something inbetween ... it all depends on which street, town, City or province you live in.
> 
> I think the best part of the article for me really is the fact that it may encourage people considering coming over to live - to do plenty of research - and not make assumptions of how fab it would be to live here based on a previous holiday or because they saw it on TV.....in the same way I wuoldnt have moved from one town in the UK to another just because it looked lovely on a day out !
> 
> Sue x


Spot on Sue. I had to go and check my rates and road tax bill for confirmation that it wasn't monthly.

Also I note no indication of UK restaurant location. I lived in South East England and now I live in what I assume will be equal to the North of England (price diferentials wise). For £40 in Brick Lane, 3 people won't get a lot from an Indian. Same people in a restaurant in Radcliffe Manchester could probably buy the place.

My question would be Why? - there are loads of officially recogniced "Cost of Living", "Medical Care", "Cost of Schooling" etc., etc ., resources freely available. Why make these types of comparatives with absolutely no points of reference for the reader to look at?

Oh well, the brain washing continues I guess

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I love living in Spain, but I think the article is right and I agree with you Sue, its much the same as moving to another town in the UK, research has to be done, but at the end of the day its the same s**t, different place. 

She certainly got the weather here down south spot on!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Havng had a read thru it, I agree with most of it, I still dont wanna go back to the UK tho
> 
> Jo xx


i dont either  saturday is to close for me im afraid had a great time here 
ive not been indulging in the local estrella much 
still white though  but hey u cant have it all ways. 
going to see a good show tonight this ill be are last good night as we have to fly early saturday. 
tina n shaun :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spanky McSpank said:


> some good points on the article but some stuff totally disagree with. There is an asumption that everyone lives in Marbella. Prices and many more things vary depending in which part you live.


I've been to Marbella a couple of times and I've never seen the appeal, its probably more expensive than where I live, altho I couldnt say for sure, it certainly would compare to where I lived in the UK, but then all areas in both countries vary.

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Some ridiculous comparisons there....the guy is grasping at straws to justify things not working out for expats in general....and probably himself in particular.

The most ludicrous is the petrol one....you'll pay more cos of bad road conditions and inadequate signage? 

Since 1971, I've lost count of the number of guys I knew on motorcycles who've been killed or seriously injured due to dangerous road surfaces there.

I've been out of Britain for four years now, but obviously things have changed.....road surfaces must now be billiard table smooth and you'll never get lost! Ever!

Course he failed to mention the endless hours of time and hundreds of gallons of fuel you waste being stuck in traffic jams every year. Unless that has changed as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Some ridiculous comparisons there....the guy is grasping at straws to justify things not working out for expats in general....and probably himself in particular.
> 
> The most ludicrous is the petrol one....you'll pay more cos of bad road conditions and inadequate signage?
> 
> ...


HHmmm, that was one of the things I'd have agreed with. The road signs here are appalling and everywhere I wanna go is so far away, my kids school is 10 miles away and of course I get so terribly lost when I go anywhere (dont I sue!!) As for the road surfaces...??? Also, I guess cos I'm in the south we have a good few traffic jams down here, especially at siesta start and end time. Trying to get onto the motorways etc can take forever and the Spanish dont tend to let anyone out (altho I suspect it maybe its the brit drivers lol)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> HHmmm, that was one of the things I'd have agreed with. The road signs here are appalling and everywhere I wanna go is so far away, my kids school is 10 miles away and of course I get so terribly lost when I go anywhere (dont I sue!!) As for the road surfaces...??? Also, I guess cos I'm in the south we have a good few traffic jams down here, especially at siesta start and end time. Trying to get onto the motorways etc can take forever and the Spanish dont tend to let anyone out (altho I suspect it maybe its the brit drivers lol)


The thing is we all live in different environments Jo. A traffic jam here is 3 cars waiting at a traffic lights. This was the type of environment we wanted so that suits us fine.

As for the road communications network.....I could be in the cities of Granada or Murcia in an hour and a half. (They're 150kms in each direction from here).

I doubt if you could get from Gatwick to Heathrow in that time.....unless you went in the middle of the night.

Distances are further here.....but journeys are much, much easier. Plus you don't have Gatsos etc hidden along every mile of your route.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think this article is a good read for any "wannabe" expats tho. There are still people who think that Spain is the land of milk and honey and its easy here. Which maybe it was once upon a time, but not so now!

Jo xx


----------

